# A forum all about shaving?



## Chems (12 Apr 2010)

I googled Norton Flattening stone today to see what one was, and one of the results was Badger and Blade which I thought sounded interesting.

Anyway its a massive forum of 25 thousand members (we have 6 thousand) and they talk all about DE shaving, which seems to be saving with classical style razors and bits. 

Now is this something common, how come I've never heard of this it must be huge to have all these people following it and talking about shaving and saying how cool their faces stayed after only a two pass DE shave? They post pictures of there shaving setups which I guess is like us and workshop tours. Fascinating place! 

www.badgerandblade.com


----------



## cambournepete (12 Apr 2010)

When I last looked for an electric shaver I found a forum for that as well...

I think there's probably a forum fo just about anything out there in Webland!


----------



## wizer (12 Apr 2010)

Yeeees, I won't be visiting that forum. As much as I like being clean shaven, I HATE shaving. No matter what I do it gives me a rash 90% of the time. I've even tried this wet shave technique. Twas just the same. The only thing that stops me coming out in a rash is to shave once a week when I have a fair amount of growth. Any more or less and it's red face time :roll: If I won the lottery I have my beard removed via laser technology. :lol:


----------



## Harbo (12 Apr 2010)

I use a silver tip Badger shaving brush - I suppose that's where they get their name from?

There was a Victorian boxed set of razors on the Antiques Road Show a while back with a marked razor for each day except Sunday. Which implied that the Victorians went to church unshaven? 

Rod


----------



## RogerS (12 Apr 2010)

Shaving? Shaving? Is that some new-fangled thing like haircuts and barbers?


----------



## beech1948 (12 Apr 2010)

Well I have always used an open razor for the best wet shave possible. My grandfather taught me when I was 12.5 how to use the razor and how not to cut myself to bits.

If you guys think that some of the "sharpening" discussions get a bit heated here then over in the wet shave forums they can become as intense as WW3 with nuclear weapons.

One chap even built a laser sharpener using some industrial lasers able to be controlled down to 0.1 micron or maybe less. Even we stop usually before that level of obsession.

regards
Alan


----------



## wizer (12 Apr 2010)

beech1948":69vo7fa6 said:


> Even we stop usually before that level of obsession.



hmm eBay: Lasers..... :lol:


----------



## WoodAddict (12 Apr 2010)

I hate shaving too!

Gilette Mach 3 does the job for me! No more than once a week! :wink:


----------



## Ironballs (12 Apr 2010)

I also hate shaving and like Tom would consider the electrolysis. Don't have any rashes or other problems, just resent the fact that hair grows through my face and has to be removed regulalry


----------



## dannykaye (12 Apr 2010)

Ironballs":3gahlkjs said:


> I also hate shaving and like Tom would consider the electrolysis. Don't have any rashes or other problems, just resent the fact that hair grows through my face and has to be removed regulalry



since about 40 it grows through my nose and ears too


----------



## Racers (13 Apr 2010)

Hi, Chaps 

Lions don't shave their manes off! its a sign of sexual maturity! you aren't boys so stop trying to look like one :wink: 

Beard since the age of 21!


Pete


----------



## studders (13 Apr 2010)

Racers":2sz6xkr8 said:


> Beard since the age of 21!
> 
> 
> Pete



Had one for a few years, until recently getting rid.
Grew it because of the awful shaving rash and because I was fed up having to shave all the time (I get a Midday Shadow, never mind a Five o'clock one).
Then I got fed up of having a face like a Badgers pineapple dragged backwards through a fence if I didn't spend ages constantly trimming the damn beard. So off it came.
Can't win really.


----------



## lurker (13 Apr 2010)

What I resent most of all is that hair grows in profusion everywhere, but on my head.


----------



## wizer (13 Apr 2010)

lurker":3hk1xpcx said:


> What I resent most of all is that hair grows in profusion everywhere, but on my head.



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## studders (13 Apr 2010)

lurker":1izchal5 said:


> What I resent most of all is that hair grows in profusion everywhere, but on my head.



Me too. Bald as a coot(sp?) up top, Downstairs Carpet 18" long. :shock: 
Gets a bit sweaty come Summer.




Apologies to those who are doing Breakfast.


----------



## chingerspy (13 Apr 2010)

I had a pretty good beard back in 6th form. Now I get a rash if I don't shave fairly constantly. The rash is better if I shave each day, skin must get used to the abuse, but it's not often I can be bothered to  My beard takes out electric razors and trimmers blades easily so that gets expensive. I am on the Gilette Power ones which are great but the blades still only last a couple of rounds with my beard  

Me and a mate were going to go the straight edge route back in our 20's but couldn't be pineappled with all the paraphanalia that went with it. I still like the idea though. we even went to a fancy shop in London that just caters for shaving.


----------



## Paul Chapman (13 Apr 2010)

Why is it that if my son doesn't shave, it looks like 'designer stubble' but if I don't shave, I look like a derelict :? :? 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Noel (13 Apr 2010)

wizer":12m1fnsn said:


> Yeeees, I won't be visiting that forum. As much as I like being clean shaven, I HATE shaving. No matter what I do it gives me a rash 90% of the time. I've even tried this wet shave technique. Twas just the same. The only thing that stops me coming out in a rash is to shave once a week when I have a fair amount of growth. Any more or less and it's red face time :roll: If I won the lottery I have my beard removed via laser technology. :lol:



Me too Tom, for about 20 yrs nothing but rashes, redness and razor burn. Then I discovered King of Shaves gel - just the ordinary blue Alpha gel here - http://www.shave.com/shave/?tab=gels
This and cheap Tesco sensitive razors and have had no problems since.


----------



## matt (13 Apr 2010)

I'm not balding... My hair just slipped off my head to my chin


----------



## bugbear (13 Apr 2010)

cambournepete":15wvlxdd said:


> When I last looked for an electric shaver I found a forum for that as well...
> 
> I think there's probably a forum fo just about anything out there in Webland!



Well...

You know that thread about torches?

Here's a complete forum on ... torches.

www.candlepowerforums.com/

BugBear


----------



## DaveL (13 Apr 2010)

Ironballs":rm71buc1 said:


> I also hate shaving and like Tom would consider the electrolysis. Don't have any rashes or other problems, just resent the fact that hair grows through my face and has to be removed regulalry


Some why does it have to be removed? I have had a beard, like Pete since I was 21. Used to be quite long, was asked if I was growing it to join ZZ Top a couple of times and a small girl while holding her grands hand asked if I was Father Christmas. 8) 
The LOML and all of the kids have never seen me without a beard, it is the normal state for my face.  

Just let it grow, its supposed to be there.  :norm:


----------



## big soft moose (13 Apr 2010)

DaveL":26cdhzti said:


> Ironballs":26cdhzti said:
> 
> 
> > I also hate shaving and like Tom would consider the electrolysis. Don't have any rashes or other problems, just resent the fact that hair grows through my face and has to be removed regulalry
> ...



I agree but swimbo doesnt like beard burn on her face or anywhere else and its therefore in my interests to be relatively beard free if you get my drift...


----------



## Oryxdesign (13 Apr 2010)

TCP is the best aftershave.


----------



## Aled Dafis (13 Apr 2010)

Noel":3abge59r said:


> wizer":3abge59r said:
> 
> 
> > Yeeees, I won't be visiting that forum. As much as I like being clean shaven, I HATE shaving. No matter what I do it gives me a rash 90% of the time. I've even tried this wet shave technique. Twas just the same. The only thing that stops me coming out in a rash is to shave once a week when I have a fair amount of growth. Any more or less and it's red face time :roll: If I won the lottery I have my beard removed via laser technology. :lol:
> ...



+1 for King of Shaves Gel, it's the mutts!! 

I really don't understand why Gillette and most other shaving gel type people produce gels that foam up on contact, it only needs to lubricate you skin, not 1/2" off your face. The foam also makes a mess in the bath/shower.

As an aside, I ALWAYS shave in the shower, if I shave over the sink I always cut myself, but never in the shower.

Cheers

Aled


----------



## Harbo (13 Apr 2010)

I suppose shaving in the shower softens the beard?

I use a traditional Silver Tip Badger brush and shaving soap from Edwin Jagger or Body Shop - "With the circular lathering motion the fine tips of badger hair lift and soften the beard to create a smooth, creamy shaving lather, cleanse and massage the face gently resulting in a comfortable shave. "

http://www.edwinjagger.com/index.php

Rod


----------



## matt (14 Apr 2010)

Aled Dafis":1o5p4ijj said:


> As an aside, I ALWAYS shave in the shower, if I shave over the sink I always cut myself, but never in the shower.



You're still talking about shaving your chin, right?! :shock:


----------



## woodbloke (14 Apr 2010)

Paul Chapman":wx6n6bjw said:


> Why is it that if my son doesn't shave, it looks like 'designer stubble' but if I don't shave, I look like a derelict :? :?
> 
> Cheers :wink:
> 
> Paul


That's 'cos he's (hopefully, by now  ) got some decent shades to go with it :lol:

...and the secret of a decent shave is to soften the bristles with *really* hot water, anything else you put on afterwads justs acts a lube. I used a Palmolive stick (about 80p from Tescos) and a cheap Wilkinson sword brush and razor - Rob


----------



## Chems (15 Apr 2010)

Now I see why there is a whole forum about it, apparently we love to talk about shaving!!


----------



## woodbloke (15 Apr 2010)

I should have added that we have a water softener (and have had for about 20 years now) which does make a considerable difference to the quality of the shave - Rob


----------

